# Fayette Co, OH - Meeka YBlk STUNNING



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12204788

Fayette Co DP, Meeka, 1 yr Blk, housebroken, likes kids and medium to large animals








[/img]


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

All I can say is....................I wish, I wish ! She is so stunning & love them blacks ! How in the world could someone let her go !

































Meeka is a 1 year old female spayed German Shepherd. She is housebroken, great with kids and medium to large animals, and weighs about 60 lbs. Call Savannah 740-572-0650 or 740-335-6630


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

WOW!! DH is in love, and I must admitt, I second him on this one!!!!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh my Oh my, someone just slap me now...

She is a beauty!


These all blacks are killing me. so many the past few months.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I agree Brigiette!! You should of seen Mikes face! Our last black foster was Cole, he was Mikes favorite of all!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow, she looks just like my India!

If I weren't so strapped for cash and didn't have a stray living in my garage until I can find a rescue to take her, I'd offer to help transport. Hopefully she'll find a good home!

~Kristin


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

She has been adopted!


----------

